
Ask HN: Does anyone have a use for automated testing in specific countries? - mrsmee89
The product I have in mind would allow you to use the same selenium scripts you currently use. By using our driver you would be able to target any country you&#x27;d like.
======
hellbanner
What are you trying to achieve? Detecting state censorship, or dealing with
location-specific speeds?

